
Show HN: We want to make websites places to meet people - DerKobe
http://talk-about-jack.com
======
xrstf
4 Days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10373471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10373471)

------
wingerlang
Doesn't all of these things just fail because no one uses them?

~~~
DerKobe
Usually yes, but we are in talks with companies which will use the software to
provide customer support, help desk support, and/or for conversational
commerce. Additionally we are working on some single user features integrated
into the client. All this will help to lift the project over the problem of
having not enough users at first.

